# Puppy Apricot Brag



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

How wonderful! Congratulations on your win!!!!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Terry:

Congratulations! Pics please! And I can't wait to see your dogs in person. I live near Pittsburgh. We emailed recently when I was looking for a puppy. 

Chris


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Chris:

I hope the picture turns out nicely. Will post it if it is a good one!

There will be a large poodle speciality right over the boarder in Canfield OH the first Wednesday in August, it is sponcered by the Pittsburgh Poodle Club.

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!! Way to go!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know Terry. I was just thinking I should try to go to a show sometime.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Terry Bebe is stunning! I absolutely LOVE that girl and that was a well deserved win!! 

Curly Dogs it would be awesome to meet you at the Canfield shows  (I'm taking the day off for the poodle specialty )


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Great! I will look for you both there!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Applause! Great to see the puppies get points!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Terry !

It is always wonderful to hear of Apricots making their way in the ring ... especially pups :smile:.

Look forward to meeting your spoos some day.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Terry, I just read in DOGS IN REVIEW that the AKC is having a new category for puppies. the 4-6 month olds. By the way, the article is in the latest magazine focusing on the hound group. Anyway, have you seen it or done it with any of your babies. I have this new silver bitch and Im in no hurry but I was just wondering about it. I clearly remember Poison Ivy and I have seen quite a few Boxwood dogs in the ring. Im sure Bebe is gorgeous.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Partialtopoodles:

I have heard about the 4-6 month old class, but was not aware that they were going to start it. I am not totally sure that I would what to participate in the 4-6 month old class for a couple reasons.

First, I am not sure how mature the puppies immune system is. I certainly like to take puppies around the ring, socialize them, do a bit of training, but I am not sure if the stress of actual competing in the ring might not be harmful,,,,, poor choice of words,,,,,, but I think you get my drift.

Second, A puppy that young is usually not ready to win, it will look too immature compared to the older puppies or the open dogs in the ring.

I am not saying I would never take advantage of this age group, but, to me it just seems a bit young. There are handling classes as well as puppy matches (less than there use to be) to work with a puppy.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats, Terry and BeBe and ZeeZee!

And many more! (up to 15!)


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations Terry!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fabulous News Terry ! Congrats


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope you post the picture even if it does not turn out great. You must be so proud.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I am really proud. BeBe is a really good puppy, her next show is next weekend in Madison Ohio. I understand that there will be a lot of heavy hitters at the show, but we will give it our all!

The great thing about the Madion shows is that it is directly on Lake Erie. It is a very beautiful show site. I am sure that it will be very hot, and after showing I will be in the lake asap for a long swim! 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see her in Madison Terry (along with London :drool: )
I love your puppies, and I think shes going to do awesome ^_^


----------

